# Aussie Drag GT-R



## Willall Racing (Jan 26, 2007)

Hello from OZ :wavey: 

I am new to this forum, thought i would show everybody our R32 GT-R drag car. Current quickest e.t. is [email protected] on Radial tyres and [email protected] on slicks.

Will post pics of our other GT-Rs some time soon!

Cheers,
Peter


----------



## 33truballa33 (Apr 8, 2006)

jeez... gotta love a clean 8 sec. car


----------



## MrLeone (Sep 13, 2005)

Looks good mate... Look forward to receive more pics and details about the engine..


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

certainily looks clean! engine bay pic please!!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

It squats nice :thumbsup:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

:clap: Excellent!!! More pics/spec/vids etc. Please!!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

that is one hell of a launch. Did you guys break the sound barrier on that run?


----------



## Willall Racing (Jan 26, 2007)

Another shot of launch.....wheels up:thumbsup: 

Great for race fans....not so good for e.t. though


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Cracking pic!!! ^^^^:thumbsup: 

Just had a quick search, does it have OS RB30 on twins? Any engine bay pics?:squintdan


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Cracking pic  



Willall Racing said:


> Another shot of launch.....wheels up:thumbsup:
> 
> Great for race fans....not so good for e.t. though


----------



## mana_r32 (Jun 24, 2006)

looks awosome!!! , is this exhust pipe under the door ? looks monster!


----------



## clayton bigsby (Jan 2, 2007)

wow thats awsome. that pic is great. your front tire is of the ground. wow


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Adelaide*

Very nice. Good to see your from Adelaide--i will be emegrating to Adelaine in around a years time if everything goes well.


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

ChristianR said:


> certainily looks clean! engine bay pic please!!


yer engine pics PLEASE:thumbsup:


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

ALWAYS have loved this car


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

Read about your car in an old high-performance-imports mag 
Awesome car with some very interesting bits (aero etc...)

Welcome to the forum:thumbsup:


----------



## Baby Duck (Dec 26, 2006)

Makes me proud to say that this GTR came from my country. *sniff*


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Willall Racing said:


> Another shot of launch.....wheels up:thumbsup:
> 
> Great for race fans....not so good for e.t. though


I think you need to change your tags to read: RH8  
Very impressive though. I take it is now RWD?


----------



## JETTEC03 (Dec 15, 2006)

hyrev said:


> I think you need to change your tags to read: RH8
> Very impressive though. I take it is now RWD?


No... still 4WD


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

good to see you flying the aussie flag high Peter. lovely car.  and crushing times!

It would hold it's own anywhere in the world. and all built here in aus. love it.


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Was in SPEED magazine a long time ago right?


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

WOW amazing, first of all it looks like a complete normal street/road sleeper car, not a drag car..


----------



## Willall Racing (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanx everbody for such a great reception!

Good to be amongst fellow GT-Rphiles:thumbsup: 

A couple more pics for the people asking for engine shots:


















ENGINE SPECS:

OS Giken RB30 short motor
JUN oil-pump
TRUST sump extension kit
ATI crank-pulley/Willall custom pulley kit
ATS 1.5 way front diff
N-1 Water-Pump
Nissan RB26 cylinder head (std porting/valves)
JUN camshafts in.272/11.35 ex.280/11.35 titanium retainers/valve springs
TOMEI buckets
TOMEI valve-guides
OS Giken cam-gears/timing belt
OS Giken supplied head-gasket
TRUST plenulm/std multi throttle-bodies
SARD 1000cc injectors(primary) 700cc(secondary)
WILLALL fuel-rails w/ SX fuel regulator
TRUST T67-25G Turbochargers x2 TRUST manifold & wastegate
SPLITFIRE coils
HKS twin-power

hyrev.....
Very impressive though. I take it is now RWD?

-Car is definetely 4WD, normally 50/50, depending on track conditions 

justinfox.....
Was in SPEED magazine a long time ago right?

-wasn't this actual car justin, it was our street car, that happens to have the same OS RB30 seen in article and was restored to full street-trim (a/c,power-steering, stereo etc). It weighs in at a hefty 1500kg and still managed to run 9.69/149mph,with a h-pattern 5-speed and radial-tyres!

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Yup was in SPEED magazine so long ago. Way before I bought my R32 GT-R. Was an inspiration to me then, still is now. Interesting to know it's not the exact same car! I really recognise the way you've cut up the front bar near where the stock license plate holder used to be!  That's what triggered the SPEED feature memory.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great to see this famous Aussie GT-R on the board.


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi Pete, I have a quick question. Is that the ARC header tank system and is that the usualy mounting point for the header/filler tank? I was just about to get one for my 32, but looking at the filler tank location (on the drivers side strut tower) I may be out of luck as I have a cusco master brace which kind of monopolises that area, and the boost control solenoid is next to that, and the remote filler mount/oil-stat is next to that! not much real estate in the ol' GTR engine bay 

oh, and btw there truly is something about a big twin set-up on a GTR that makes me feel warm inside. haha. love it.


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Pete.

A proper wolf in sheeps clothing, with only that bloody great front mount and the side exit to give the game away. Well done Sir :thumbsup: Just read your post again and that's a full weight one too.

Highly impressive mate.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Nice launch!! what 60ft times does it do? Rob


----------



## Willall Racing (Jan 26, 2007)

Beer Baron said:


> Hi Pete, I have a quick question. Is that the ARC header tank system and is that the usualy mounting point for the header/filler tank? I was just about to get one for my 32, but looking at the filler tank location (on the drivers side strut tower) I may be out of luck as I have a cusco master brace which kind of monopolises that area, and the boost control solenoid is next to that, and the remote filler mount/oil-stat is next to that! not much real estate in the ol' GTR engine bay
> 
> oh, and btw there truly is something about a big twin set-up on a GTR that makes me feel warm inside. haha. love it.


Gday Baron, ARC header tank doesnt neccessarily have too mount in that location, it can basically go anywhere as long as top hoses on tank are above factory bleeder on intake log. Cheers Pete :thumbsup:


----------



## Willall Racing (Jan 26, 2007)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Nice launch!! what 60ft times does it do? Rob


Rob, car does a 1.28 60' on M/T 26.0/9.0-15 Drag-Slicks and 1.38 60' on M/T 275/40-17 Drag-Radials....

Cheers Pete :thumbsup:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Excellent, My best is a 1.45 and a couple of guys swear the LF was just commin up to, great feeling isn't it!!! Best of luck, Rob


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

Willall Racing said:


> Gday Baron, ARC header tank doesnt neccessarily have too mount in that location, it can basically go anywhere as long as top hoses on tank are above factory bleeder on intake log. Cheers Pete :thumbsup:


Thanks Pete. yeah I guessed as long as it's the highest point in the system it wont matter too much where I put it. I guess the strut tower is convenient though being probably the highest spot in the engine bay you could put it. I might have to do a little house cleaning in there! :nervous:


----------

